# The Big Island



## ehanes7612 (Sep 30, 2017)

Spent 2 weeks in Hawaii , the Big Island
We stayed at Airbnb's of people who live off the grid to some degree (partially to completely)
Our first place was Banyan Tree Sanctuary in Kailua-Kona. This location was founded 15 years ago as an abandoned orchard and turned into a really amazing Organic farm and sanctuary for guests.The pictures I took from this are on my other camera but here is their website. Total hippie vibe with communal kitchen (if you are into that kind of thing). We loved the grounds and the lodging. https://www.banyantreesanctuary.com/

This is a secluded beach near Kona airport. The road is very choppy over old lava beds and there is a small hike. Hardly anyone here, unlike most other beaches. 

















I will add more later.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2017)

:smitten:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 1, 2017)

This was our second AirBNB, in Moutain View near Hilo. Very rural area. They are completely off the grid with water and electricity. The occupants created this amazing landscape of native and and non native plants.
At night it was deafeningly loud with the invasive coqui frogs. I learned about the devastation that Hawaii is facing with a fungal invasion of their Ohia trees (There are huge swaths of Ohia Tree forests that still exist around the Volcano and do well amongst the lava beds, which I have plenty of photos to show for the next airbnb)
Introduced by an ornamental vine. There is a growing awareness of not introducing anymore plants from off Hawaii now. They seem to be losing the battle though.




















Norfolk Pine..there is a forest of these on Oahu, North Shore


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 1, 2017)

Is that you in the bed?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 1, 2017)

My friend ( ex wife) . We never traveled when married so I treat her to Hawaii when I go. She has health issues and Hawaii helps a lot


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 3, 2017)

This was the best part of the trip. A completely off grid location on top of the lava beds near Ocean View. This was settled by a retired professional dancer/massage therapist originally from Denmark. His name is Theo and he was an awesome host. Except for some heavy machinery leveling done for the red trail you can see in one of the pictures, he has built everything by hand and by himself. He has literally moved hundred of thousands of rocks of all sizes to sculpt this area as well as building the structures. The place we stayed at (the green structure is called The Cocoon). It's a five hundred foot walk from our car to The Cocoon, down and up two hills. The weather was interesting. Clear mornings , then clouds would roll in around noon, sometimes raining, then cleared up around sunset..every day we were here. I can only assume the radiative heat from the sun increased evaporation of the surrounding ocean and then condensation at this level (4000 feet elevation), where it was much cooler than at sea level. I believe this particular lava bed was created 80 years ago. There are many young Ohia trees dotting the landscape. 











above the outdoor shower that was heated by the sun

below, view from the compost toilet 






Jackson's chameleon, which are an invasive species




































Yes, a working Bidet


----------



## Secundino (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh wow!!!:clap:
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## RandyT (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice! And thank you for a brief glimpse into your kind and generous heart, sharing with your ex.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 3, 2017)

RandyT said:


> Nice! And thank you for a brief glimpse into your kind and generous heart, sharing with your ex.



we both believe that once you invite someone into a family (marriage) that they are always family, even in divorce. Her boyfriend and most of my friends believe the same thing.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I am very interested in small/off-grid living. Once I retire!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 3, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. I am very interested in small/off-grid living. Once I retire!



I am taking a class in the physics of sustainable energy..I am thinking of reversing course a little and seeking employment in that field. Astrophysics is great but I cant commit to a Phd (and I hate coding, which is the main tool for astrophysics)..going to pursue night school in Seattle to work on my Master's in Physics next year. Batteries and Solar power are very intriguing technologies. I feel we can advance these technologies by quite a bit


----------

